# Brown Mice



## dagger (Sep 3, 2005)

Does anyone know where i can get some Brown mice??

I've had problems feeding my Yellow Rat mice, so i tried some brown ones, and he loves them. The reptile shop near me only has them now and again.

Thanks


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

try livefoods or a webbie like that, my local petshop usually only has white mice but last week they had lots of mixed colours.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

For coloured mice i think it will be a case of hunting around and seeing what you can find mate.Most feeder mice now are from lab mice decent so i would say that 95% of all fedders are white now.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

The Large mice I get from www.honeybrookfoods.co.uk have always been brown, they are very cheap rodent suppier if you buy in bulk.. I even get free (yes free) delivery!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

just killed most of mine.
i have about 10 colours in all, dont think i have any browns left though


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> just killed most of mine.
> i have about 10 colours in all, dont think i have any browns left though


How did you kill those mice? I only ask as my daughters Rat is pregnant and if we have trouble getting homes for the pups, well we cant be overun with rats.
regards Maki


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

have you tried brown food dye??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

erm breed your own. i do and have loads of differnet colours. I usually kill the brown ones off when they are little cos I like patchy ones best, Mad I know as they are all goona go eventually but i like interesting ones


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Just read this, lol, and I have to say I am just as bad Tazzy... Up till bout 8 years ago (just before my kid was born), I used to breed my own mice too and after awhile began getting interesting combinations of color. Some of them were real cute and felt sorry for them ones so only fed the ugly or plain ones to the snakes... I liked the patchy ones too and made pets of some of them. Bout a month or so before Becky was born I sold them all to a pet store on the condition that there were some only be sold as pets, lol
Steve

But yeah Dagger, breed your own, just get 1 male and 4 females and in a couple months your snakes will never go hungry again....


----------



## callum (Apr 15, 2006)

How do you kill them? Cheers, Callum


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Co2 pinkies i just freeze


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

beckys_dad98 said:


> Just read this, lol, and I have to say I am just as bad Tazzy... Up till bout 8 years ago (just before my kid was born), I used to breed my own mice too and after awhile began getting interesting combinations of color. Some of them were real cute and felt sorry for them ones so only fed the ugly or plain ones to the snakes... I liked the patchy ones too and made pets of some of them. Bout a month or so before Becky was born I sold them all to a pet store on the condition that there were some only be sold as pets, lol
> Steve
> 
> But yeah Dagger, breed your own, just get 1 male and 4 females and in a couple months your snakes will never go hungry again....


lol I have some really cool mad fluffy little ones at the minute only one is patchy the rest all one clour they are all gonna live though i want loads of patchy fluffy ones i have some really really shiney ones as well


----------



## callum (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry to seem a bit dim but wat does CO2 do you mean carbon dioxide or sumin else? How do you kill the adults? Thanks alot, Callum


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

yep carbon dioxide. 
To kill the adults you make a gas chamber basically you can find instructions on the web. You pump in c02 while sucking out the oxegen.
Loads of people just whack them and break their necks as well.

You thinking about breeding?


----------



## callum (Apr 15, 2006)

Sort of thinking about breeding but I was mostly just curious as my parents often ask how do they kill them, I do not really have enough snakes to make breeding worthwhile. Thanks for the useful info, Callum


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

ah i see with the amount of money I was spending a week it was working out at £1250 plus per year and i keep getting more snakes its worth it. its alot of work though i spend more time seeing to the mice then i do my snakes


----------

